# Gonna Be Exciting (V5) SN11 is on the launch stand!!!!!



## glhs837

Most likley a week or more before flight, will need ambient and cryo pressure checks, followed by a static fire. Any issues willl of course push that back. While we wait, oogle these closeups from a talented photographer with a good eye for technical details. Look at https://twitter.com/Cooper_Hime on twitter for awesome shots. This one caught my eye as it details the heat shield tiles very well. Note the steel clips that the tiles are attached with. Simple pressure fit standoffs, which has a few benefits. The standoffs, blanket and tiles can be installed, inspected, and easily replaced as needed using robots. This is critical for the rapid turnaround concept Starship will operate under.


----------



## glhs837

So, last night was tanking and RCS testing......


----------



## jazz lady

Cool shots!


----------



## stgislander

They launched SN11 this morning at 8:00AM CDT in fog so thick that you couldn't see anything on the ground.  Something went terribly wrong during the righting procedure just before landing and SN11 exploded.  Unfortunately you couldn't see what exactly happened.  It may have belly flopped right into the ground.  Maybe some of SpaceX's cameras at the landing pad caught it.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> They launched SN11 this morning at 8:00AM CDT in fog so thick that you couldn't see anything on the ground.  Something went terribly wrong during the righting procedure just before landing and SN11 exploded.  Unfortunately you couldn't see what exactly happened.  It may have belly flopped right into the ground.  Maybe some of SpaceX's cameras at the landing pad caught it.


Sure heard it tho, and could hear the pieces raining down.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, be interesting to see what the upshot is. Theres speculation they triggered the FTS, basically two explosive charges on the hull over one of the tanks. But speculation only, all we know is that Musk tweeted something went wrong, which we knew  On to SN15, which should roll in the next week or so.


----------



## Monello

The explosion caught on a weather satellite


----------



## Monello

Rapid, unscheduled disassembly.


----------

